# CD-RW won't recognize blank CDs



## Suzanne Kuhn (Aug 13, 2005)

My 2-year-old Dell Dimension 2400 running Windows XP Home came with a Samsung CD-R/RW SW 2525 installed. About 3 months ago, it suddenly stopped recognizing blank CDs during burning. This is true for all 5 users on this home computer, on all burning programs (Windows CD Burning Wizard, Windows Media Player 10, Sonic Record Now), using 3 different brands of CDs. Following advice found in other posts on this site and Msoft's, I have already tried 1) rebooting; 2)Closing all running programs; 3)Reducing the burning speed; 4)Using services.msc to restart IMAPI. Dell Technical Support led me through a 32-bit diagnostic, which came up with error message 0f00:133D. The technician said this was a software problem not covered by my hardware warranty. When I tried to burn a CD on WMP10, it gave me error message "800706BA-RPC server is unavailable". The Msoft TechSupport site says this is "being investigated and will be posted soon." Can anyone helpme get this CD burner to recognize blank CDs again? I should add that it's fine READING CDs, both music and program files. It just doesn't see blank ones at burning time.


----------



## donahu1 (Sep 12, 2005)

When you get this problem solved please email me or post the solution. This same problem has been driving me nuts. I tried several things; even un installed SP2 ..... (to no avail)
Thx


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

go My Computer and right click on the drive in question choose properties>>recording tab and make sure enable cd recording on this drive is checked


----------



## donahu1 (Sep 12, 2005)

Neither of my CD roms had this checked. I am crossing my fingers. I always thought that only was needed if you are using Windows Xp to burn disk......
Thanks for getting back to me. I'll try it and let you know


----------



## Suzanne Kuhn (Aug 13, 2005)

Bonk, I checked the Properties on the drive in question, and Allow CD Recording on This Drive was already checked. 

I have no idea if this is relevant, but the problem with not recognizing blank CDs started in mid-August after my son burned 80 CDs on this drive using the Dell MusicMatchJukebox program. I am wondering if that program has somehow corrupted default settings for the other burning programs on my PC. Of interest, I succeeded in burning a CD yesterday on the problem drive using MusciMatch, but WMP10 and WindowsCDBurning Wizard and Sonic Record Now still can't see a blank disk.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Try uninstalling Music match and then re-start the PC as it sounds like it has made itself the default program for the PC....and then try and see if the others work.

Then you can re-install Music match if you want and it should give you the option to make it the default one for that PC say no.


----------



## donahu1 (Sep 12, 2005)

I use Roxio Media Creator 7.0 and Bonk, unfortuneatly the Drive properties check didnt do it.....


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

What problems are you having donahu1??

I would fully uninstall Roxio Media Creator 7.0 and re-start the PC and see


----------



## donahu1 (Sep 12, 2005)

I was helping a friend create a photo album and every blank I inserted the CD rom would not recognize (memorex, TDK, Ridata) This is a brand new External DVD-RW rom. I upgraded firmware still nothing. I brought it to my house and the same thing! Frustration......ahhhhhhhh!


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

I would try another burning program and see...I think Nero has a trial version..I assume it connects via USB and is recognised by the PC. and do DVD-r or DVD+r work ok??

And this DVD+RW drive also is capable of recognising CD-r??


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

I'm glad someone has mentioned this, as I'm having the exact same problem.

Running Win2000, all updates installed. Now, just formatted my pc on Sunday, and when reinstalled it won't work. Any other disks do, but not blank. Tried as soon as I loaded my MB drivers, nothing else. Updated them, again nothing.

Also, when I initially got the drive a year ago, it worked fine. Then, my harddrive died a few months later, so new one, and reinstalled Windows. DVDRW was still left in the pc, and low and behold, blanks were not accepted. 

So, looks like it may be due to the harddrive, just trying to figure it out. Which one do you have? To find out, go to Control Panel | System. Device Manager.

Expand Disk Drives, and the name is there. Mine is WDC WD1200BB-88GUC0

Regards

eddie


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

eddie, that is the hard drive info.


----------



## Bri C (Dec 27, 2004)

Hi People,

I have had this problem and found it to be the blanks themselves (you know the 100 for £5.00. that I buy some worked some didn`t. It may be something as simple as that.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

If only it was that easy.

here is some info if anybody is interested

http://kadaitcha.cx/cdr_cdrw.html#i


----------



## donahu1 (Sep 12, 2005)

I have NERO 6 installed. someone suggested conflict between the two programs. I gave up NERO and uninstalled and kept Roxio Media Creator 7. 

Also I read on another thread, another forum, it is related to windows xp SP2. That seemed to go along with the time frame. This drive "used to" burn fine. I was hoping not to uninstall SP2. There are too many pluses..

I won't give up..thanks for all the ideas.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

I know Candy, just curious if that may be the cause. But, I wonder if its a conflict somewhere, even though it was a fresh install (after format), no updates from Microsoft, no program installs (ie Roxio, media), and it still doesn't work.

Going to grab a blank DVD from my mate, and see if that works.

eddie


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I think you may NEED some MS updates though.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Sorry, should have mentioned that. I tried the blank disk before any updates, to see if they were the cause of it. Then, updated all Critical updates, and some of the optional ones. About 40 in total, good ol' Win2000 

eddie


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, you mentioned in your email that you haven't installed a burning program yet, so do that, and then let us know what happens.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Well, its all working again. Didn't with the trial version of Nero, but does with this one:

http://www.cdburnerxp.se/

If I pop the blank disk in, it still doesn't see in it the Windows Explorer, but I can burn now, so it see's it in the program instead 

eddie


----------



## delta8wd (Nov 7, 2005)

I have a question for all that are, I'm sure, more knowledgeable then I. I have recently downloaded movies from a site. My question is can these movies be burned to a cd with my cd burner, then played on my home dvd player to watch on my tv??? All assistance will be gratefully appreciated......thanks


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Er, delta8wd, where have you downloaded these films from? We don't support p2p programs of any kind, but if its a legal site, that would be okay 

eddie


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

eddie5659 said:


> Well, its all working again. Didn't with the trial version of Nero, but does with this one:
> 
> http://www.cdburnerxp.se/
> 
> ...


Great. Mark the thread solved then


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

AcaCandy said:


> Great. Mark the thread solved then


Normally, I'm quick to mark my threads Solved, but I'm not the thread starter, Suzanne Kuhn is 

eddie


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Didn't notice that, I thought this was your thread....oopsie


----------



## Rusty1952 (Mar 25, 2003)

Not sure it if it still holds true; but previous vers. of Roxio and Nero sometimes don't play well together on the same pc. Not sure if the newer Roxio 7.0 would apply on that old concept.


----------



## Yonce (Dec 15, 2004)

I realize this thread is solved but I had the same problem (tonight) with the same original Samsung cd burner. Uninstalling MagicDisc solved my problem (a DVD emulator to read .iso files)


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Thanks for posting what fixed it for you, Yonce. It may help others with the same problem 

eddie


----------



## sirenangel8718 (Mar 30, 2008)

I have been having the same problem with my computer for a long long time. I am not sure when it all started after my ex downloaded Nero. I usually used Sonic Record Now and I tried uninstalling it and then reinstalling it and when I reinstalled it, a message popped up that said "both your drivers are disabled, please reboot your computer or enable one of your drivers" or something like that and I went to my DVD/CD-RW drive proporties and then to the hardware tab and I can't enable my Maxtor 7Y250MO disk drives, it is all greyed out.. I don't know if that would have something to do with the problem but I really need help...this is bothering the hell outta me!! Please HELP


----------

